# Wonder Where This Guy Lives



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Firearms Deer Season opens this weekend,might go see where this Guy lives.










Don't know what the problem is I can't get the Picture to come up :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Now THAT is cool looking


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Firearms Deer Season opens this weekend,might go see where this Guy lives.

Swing by and pick me up on yer way there..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey that's my place!!!! I've never seen any deer in my yard!!! :shrug: 


Not really! But I have had people say to me that they drove by my house the other day and saw a big ole 10 point standing nearby, or they saw several does standing in my back yard. I've never seen a deer by my house even tho I have seen the evidence. :nerd: Lived here dang near all my life and am the last person to see any deer here.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Notice the pile of feed in front of each deer.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't see any bucks. Picture seems a little funny to me, like it may have been altered somehow. Where did you find it?

Glo


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

huntress4203 said:


> I don't see any bucks. Picture seems a little funny to me, like it may have been altered somehow. Where did you find it?
> 
> Glo


Its been around for couple years.Some guy just posted ir again on another Forum.

Don't know might be Late Season after they have shed their Horns. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Might be A deer farm?? who really knows?


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

james dilley said:


> Might be A deer farm?? who really knows?


That was another thought after I already posted. Cool pic though.

Glo


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

WOOHOO, that's nice. Kind of like going to the nearest mega-mart.  

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------

